# Cheesy pick-up lines



## curlyboy20

Boa tarde! Fiquei muito inspirado pelo thread de frases românticas, mas me pergunto se em português também existem as famosas "cheesy pick-up lines".

Tem muitas em inglês e são bastante engraçadas. Por exemplo, "If you were a pill, I'd overdose", "You're eyes are as blue as the ocean and I'm lost at sea", "Feel my shirt, does it feel like boyfriend material?"

Tem isso em português também ou somente seriam traduções??? Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

É muita areia pro meu caminhão. (explicação no link)
Você é _a nora_ que _minha mãe pediu_ a Deus. (autoexplicativo)


----------



## olivinha

Cantadas bregas (cheesy pick-up lines):

Não te dóem as pernas de fugir dos meus sonhos todas as noites?
Todas essas curvas, e eu sem freio nenhum...
Tá quente aqui ou é só você?
- Pode me informar um caminho? 
- Pra onde?
- Pro seu coração
Eu procurei "deusa" no Aurélio, e teu nome tava incluído.
Eu tive um péssimo dia e ver uma garota sorrir sempre me faz melhorar. Então, você pode sorrir para mim?
Bregas mesmo.


----------



## curlyboy20

Olivinha, você é demais!!! Obrigado pelas bregas! Por favor continuem colocando mais


----------



## pedrohenrique

Vanda said:


> É muita areia pro meu caminhão. (explicação no link)
> Olá amigos
> Li recentemente uma resposta interessante para uma beldade que dissesse:
> "Não vê logo que eu sou muita areia para o seu caminhão?"
> 
> -"*Não faz mal: eu faço duas viagens*..."


----------



## curlyboy20

6029ph said:


> Vanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> É muita areia pro meu caminhão. (explicação no link)
> Olá amigos
> Li recentemente uma resposta interessante para uma beldade que dissesse:
> "Não vê logo que eu sou muita areia para o seu caminhão?"
> 
> -"*Não faz mal: eu faço duas viagens*..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gostei!!!! Que engraçado
Click to expand...


----------



## olivinha

6029ph said:


> Li recentemente uma resposta interessante para uma beldade que dissesse:
> "Não vê logo que eu sou muita areia para o seu caminhão?"
> 
> -"*Não faz mal: eu faço duas viagens*..."


Paralela a esta, está:
_É muita cocada pra pouco baiano._
_Cocada_ é uma iguaria típica da Bahia. No seu caso, Curly, teria que dizer:
_É muito ceviche pra pouco peruano._


----------



## curlyboy20

Que engraçado!!!!!!!!!! Também temos cocada no Peru, mas não sei se é diferente.

Aprendi uma nova:

-Doeu?
-Doeu o que?
-Quando você caíu do céu.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, mas elas são tão idiotas!
  Uau! Isso aqui é uma calçada ou uma passarela de moda? (Is it a sidewalk or a catwalk?)

 Eu não tiro o olho de você! (Can't take my eyes off you)

Nossa! Eu não sabia que boneca andava! (I didn't know dolls could walk)


----------



## curlyboy20

Vanda said:


> Ai, mas elas são tão idiotas!
> Uau! Isso aqui é uma calçada ou uma passarela de moda? (Is it a sidewalk or a catwalk?)
> 
> Eu não tiro o olho de você! (Can't take my eyes off you)
> 
> Nossa! Eu não sabia que boneca andava! (I didn't know dolls could walk)


 
São idiotas mesmo, mas são engraçadas!


----------



## Macunaíma

_"Você é o ovo da minha marmita."_ Um clássico!


----------



## Duver

É.. são as "cantadas". Tem vários sites com cantadas pela net, como 
este ou este


----------



## Macunaíma

Como pude me esquecer desta: _"se eu tivesse uma mãe assim eu mamava até hoje!"_. É terrível (e Freudiana, inclusive)! 

Essas são conhecidas por aqui como cantadas de pedreiros.


----------



## ewie

Macunaíma said:


> _"se eu tivesse uma mãe assim eu mamava até hoje!"_. É terrível (e Freudiana, inclusive)!


----------



## curlyboy20

Gostei dessa muito! Uma das minhas favoritas é, "Se você fosse um comprimido, teria overdose"


----------



## Vanda

Recebi mais algumas cantadas de pedreiros, horrorosas:
Você é a areia do meu cimento. 
Ahhh se eu pudesse e meu dinheiro desse!  
Suspende as fritas.... o filé já chegou! 
Você não é pescoço mais mexeu com a minha cabeça! 
Você é o ovo que faltava na minha marmita. 
Não sabia que flor nascia no asfalto. 
Tô fazendo uma  campanha de doação de órgãos! Não quer doar seu coração pra mim não? 
Você é a lua de um luau .... Quando te vejo só digo - uau uau ! 
Nossa, quanta carne.... e eu lá em casa comendo ovo! 


Fala sério! Que tipo de mulher cai por uma baboseira dessa?!!!


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá Vanda
Há aquelas que se derretem até com cantada de pedreiro de obra... como essas aí.


----------



## almufadado

À (não há!) pedreiro:

"És boa como o milho !"

Pergunta-se à menina que passeia o cachorro :
- Morde ?
alternativa 1
- Não - responde ela (se o interesse for no cão).
- E o cachorro ?
Alternativa 2:
- Mordo meu fdp ...c.d m ....p$*#*$*#+
- .... (som de passos apressados)

"- Tens um cú que parece uma cebola! É de comer e chorar por mais!      "

_As de empreiteiro _... as mais eficazes e cinicas)

- Queres vir para o meu iate ver o por do sol ?

- Deixe-me ver ... Não sei se no seu pescoço ficava melhor um fio de ouro e diamantes se um beijo meu ?


Simpáticas :

Para conhecidas

"- Viva quem é uma flor"

"- Olha, desculpa, mas não te sentes cansada ? (fazendo uma expressão de admiração) 
 - Não, porque? 
 - Porque andaste às voltas na minha cabeça todo o dia "


Para desconhecidas :
*- Desculpe,  tem horas? - Pergunta-se-lhe meio abananado 
- Sim ... são uma e um quarto ! - (a melhor hora do dia)
- De certeza ?!?!? È que o tempo deve ter parado quando a vi!!! *


"- Olhe desculpa posso-te fazer uma pergunta indiscreta?
-Sim diga ...
 - Acredita no amor à primeira vista.?
Alternativa 1 
- Não, Porquê ?
- Olha passa a acredita pois quando te vi apaixonei-me !
Alternativa 2 
- Sim, e você acredita em tampas ?
- Sim, mas só se for dada por alguém perfeito como tu !.
"

- Olhe desculpe ... sim a menina ... mas como é que consegue ser tão linda ?


----------



## curlyboy20

Risos. Acho que nehuma menina cairia por uma dessas asnerias. Mais uma (em inglês) : If you were a booger, I would totally pick you first.


----------

